

Microsoft's Own Social Network Under Development - aitoehigie
http://www.profy.com/2008/06/11/townsquare/

======
justindz
An avid Apple and open source fan. I've recently come to see how much of a
contradiction that can be.

That said, I don't think an open-sourced version of Microsoft's enterprise
intranet newsfeed network thingy would be terribly exciting. I would suspect
that it would be highly specific to the structure of their intranet and would
be tightly coupled with AD and MOSS. Likewise, I'm sure it needs to scale but
being a closed community means that it doesn't need to scale _that_ much
compared to something like Facebook.

Profiles. Friends. Those are probably the easy part. I suspect if you wanted
to use a non-AD system, have an open web standards-based product and increase
the scale or build on top of an existing open source intranet platform then
you would get more mileage from ground zero.

